# Use Cybershot as webcam



## misdemeanor

Is there any way i can use my digital camera (Sony Cybershot 5.1 megapixel) as a webcam, like with aim video IM or other things? Do i need some software or something?


----------



## aqsg72

I don't think so, it would have to be able to video in real time & transfer what it videos to the computer at the same time, which I don't think is possible for a standard digital camera.


----------



## Bobo

My digital camera has a USB cable, but I never tried something like that, doubt it would work.  Try google for software, but I doubt it


----------



## Echo_

no because you need it to be able to transfer video live and your usb cord will only transfer the images/ videos youve taken before


----------

